# Pictorial Periodical Chart



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

I came across this and thought I would post.







JR


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 11, 2007)

I saw that for sale on Unitednuclear.com. They sell some pretty cool stuff there, like uranium ore. And they're putting together plans and parts to build your own jet engine--sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Gomer (Nov 11, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> I saw that for sale on Unitednuclear.com. They sell some pretty cool stuff there, like uranium ore. And they're putting together plans and parts to build your own jet engine--sounds like a fun project.


You might find the Wooden Periodic Table quite interesting as well!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2007)

I love it! I'm such a dork.


----------

